# Roamer 'Standard' 1930'S?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this Roamer Standard recently in good running order, it's quite small (39 x 25mm inc crown)but looks bigger on the wrist, it takes a 16mm strap though lugs are 14mm.

I gave it a quick clean and polish and it runs great keeping good time (gains about a minute a day)

This will be a dress watch I think (we go to 40's events occassionaly!, here's a few pics;

































Movement is a MST 302 and the dial has a bit of age to it but I like it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I love pre-war watches they have a certain style B)


----------

